# 58th Monthly Meeting



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

of the Lazy Smokin' Bastards Cigar Club will be Wednesday, October 18th, in Clearwater, FL. PM Stan for details.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Off to the blessed event..............(if Michael says a prayer first!:wink


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Dear Lord........ we all think you are very cool! Please bless our food we are about to enjoy and be with everyone to and from to keep them safe. :smile: And thank you for my Siglo's.

Amen


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

*Once again..... another great nite! *


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Damn!! Those look like so much fun!! :???:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

You should make next months!

The 15th.... then the 18th is a cigar fest in Y-Bor city (Tampa)....

You know you have a place to stay, here! Your wife is welcome too, of course!

Even a King Size with sleep numbers..... WOohoo!!! (This would be all yours of course.... my king size... vibrates! )


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

That's Walnut next to me, if you don't know him yet. ChipthePilot behind him in the flowered shirt. Man, the food was good last night, wasn't it? I smoked a Cohiba Siglo VI, an Hoya de Mont in a tube from he knows who, and a JLo PC, which was quite tasty and just the right size for after dinner, for me.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

OH, and you know who, the most generous guy around, gifted me a Pepin JJ that he got on his trip. I'll be firing that bad boy up, first-cigar-of-the-day, tomorrow afternoon on my shift at Famous! Thanks, Michael!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> OH, and you know who, the most generous guy around, gifted me a Pepin JJ that he got on his trip. I'll be firing that bad boy up, first-cigar-of-the-day, tomorrow afternoon on my shift at Famous! Thanks, Michael!


So welcome! You dig your Pepin's!!!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Nice to see the monthly event going strong!

(That's what she said!)


----------

